# Free Gift Certificate for Wagyu Beef Contest!



## thechefswife (Jan 21, 2013)

I was just on my favorite Wagyu beef website and noticed that they are running a contest so that you can win up to $150 in gift certificates from them. I'm at work, so I have not had time to read all the rules, but wanted to pass along the contest to you all! (Even though I hope I win! haha)

Wagyu Beef Contest


----------



## waucedah (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

I see on their site this *[color= rgb(255, 0, 0)]UNFORTUNATELY, THIS CONTEST HAS BEEN CANCELED AS OF 1/25/2013.[/color]*


----------

